# Need an Awning



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Best priced place to buy and have a awning installed? Need one for the Rv. 
What are the electric ones running? Anyone have one for sale? Thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone have any info on these awnings?

http://www.rvpartscountry.com/DometicAE17ft9100PowerAwning.html

.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Anyone have any info on these awnings?
> 
> http://www.rvpartscountry.com/DometicAE17ft9100PowerAwning.html
> 
> .


Thats just the fabric and tube, you still have to buy the hardware kit.
Your best bet is ppl fir your parts and then find some on to install. 
Install will cost anywhere from 100 to 200 depends on shop

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree on ppl. Best prices and they can also install.


----------

